# mod_rewrite



## jackob100 (12. August 2008)

Hallo

Ich versuche im moment die Adresse xyz.com/abc zu ändern.


```
RewriteRule ^([^/.]+)$ /index2.php?section=$1 [L]
```

Teilweise funktioniert es und teilweise nicht.

Hat das etwas damit zu tun das ich in der Ordnerstruktur einen Ordner habe mit dem Namen abc?
Die Adresszeile zeigt nachher folgendes: xyz.com/abc/?section=abc


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2008)

Deaktiviere mal die Option „MultiViews“ mittels Options -MultiViews.


----------



## jackob100 (15. August 2008)

Hallo Gumbo

Habe ich, aber es macht kein Unterschied.


----------



## Gumbo (15. August 2008)

Setzt du noch mehr Regel ein?


----------



## jackob100 (22. August 2008)

Hallo Gumbo

Ja ich habe noch mehr Regel.


```
Options -MultiViews

RewriteEngine on

RewriteRule ^suche/?$ /index2.php?section=suche [L]
```

Weitere Regeln kommen nachher und sollten doch keinen Einfluss darauf haben, oder?

Ergebniss: xyz.com/suche = xyz.com/suche?section=suche


----------

